# Elegant amenities, furniture, and campers are here!!!



## Bcat (Apr 20, 2018)

I for one am super excited! These are the cutest things added in a long time!!
I?ve got Tia?s items crafting right now. 
Hopefully i can get the fountain started later in the day! 

What at are you most excited about?


----------



## ESkill (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm so excited that Tia is here! These elegant items and amenities look great! I can't wait to start gathering elegant essence


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2018)

The amenities are the cutest thing ever.  I'm also super excited about Whitney as she's one of my favorites.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm most excited for the new amenities ! They're all very nice & I can't wait to craft them all.

Still a bit disappointed that Diana wasn't added for the wave of elengant campers. Personally I think she would have fit very well in that category.


----------



## Flare (Apr 20, 2018)

I've got Tia and Julia's furniture done, now I just need to invite them to the campsite. I'm glad they didn't require anything insanely high or something.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 20, 2018)

It’s frustrating having the day reset at 4pm because that means the new campers don’t turn up until the next cycle if I’m lucky which is at 7pm and I am sometimes busy for the evening so I don’t see them until the next day. I did see all of them by getting up early to catch the first lot 10 minutes before reset. I have to wait till I’ve finished crafting a couple of 24 hour items before I can craft the rest of Tia’s things, she’s adorable!


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Apr 20, 2018)

MUFFY'S HERE YESSS

Also that castle amenity /grabby hands


I'm hoping we get the rest of the rococo stuff too, and especially the recolored versions!


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 20, 2018)

I think this has to be my favorite essence and villagers to come to PC yet! I love all of the amenities and I wish I could have them all in my campsite at once. I'm in the process of crafting the furniture.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 21, 2018)

I love Julia! She is adorable.


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 21, 2018)

I was really happy to see the new furniture & animals. I am working on getting it all crafted then I will be using it in my camper and or campsite.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm happy that the fountain (Which I love) you get to craft first.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm a bit annoyed that I haven't got any of the new elegant villagers to show up yet :/


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 22, 2018)

The Elegant essence ( campers, amenities & etc. ) is my favourite by far. *ω* I'm really impressed with it all.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 23, 2018)

I am loving the new castle amenity, but how many elegant things do you have to make before it shows up? Right now I can only see a carriage grayed out. Is it after the carriage? 

I am also sad that Colton is asking for furniture that needs so much cotton. I tend to throw all my cotton at amenities and never have any for furniture. I may be wasting more club Nintendo coins soon.


----------

